# How to acces I2C GPU bus?



## Ice-Tea (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello,

I'm looking for a way to access the I2C bus connected to (ATI) GPU's. I'm especially interested in a EEPROM at ACh/ADh. 

Any pointers?

Ice-Tea


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 17, 2006)

What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Ice-Tea (Mar 17, 2006)

I would like to read out the EEProm connected to some MXM cards, where the system info is stored.

That means the entire 6xxx and 7xxx Go series and the x300,x600, x700, x800 and the x1xxx series


----------

